Ask HN: How's the tech scene in San Diego? - siavosh
======
dglass
It's mostly dominated by biotech and defense jobs out here. You can find
plenty of startup jobs but obviously the number of openings is nowhere near
SF, where I came from.

Carlsbad up north is another hotspot with lots of tech startups.

------
evoneutron
not very good, don't move here if you're looking for tech jobs

------
teehalljr
lots of biotech

